# Skeleton Hand Glasses( Terrys Village



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Skeleton Hand Glasses


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I love Terry's Village! They have cute stuff and really cheap prices.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i bought these last year in asda uk - which is part of the wallmart group. i'm pretty sure they did them the year before - mine was a set of 4 in different colours for £4.45 (about $9 i think)


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I hadn't ever seen these before even in our local Wal-mart. Maybe they'll have them this year.


----------



## Angelicdevil (Jan 3, 2010)

i have recently bought a few of these glasses, how ever most of the adults attending will be drinking out of 'bigger' cups. does anyone have any ideas on what could be put in these other than drinks? i was thinking the witches fingers but they are a bit too thin for them to fit into.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know they are small.
I put candy in mine.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

some kind of chocolate pudding with gummy worms mixed in and oreo cookies crumbled on top with a worm coming out with a mini tombstone on top as well?

or something like that


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

They are really almost too small for anything other than a drink. 

I can attest to the fact that they do a great job holding a nice champagne cocktail (champagne, splash of Blavod and splash of Chambord).  Very fine job indeed.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone and I used to use them as a set of gift prizes and they were really popular in our group.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

you can buy those glasses on orientaltrading.com and right now they are 9.99 for a dozen but regularly 19.99 for a dozen. i would stock up for next year people


----------

